# Are we allowed to post nude photos?



## Blossssom (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm thinking of changing my avatar, and am thinking of posting a pic of Aria Giovanni.

Is that permitted?  Thank you.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL what a silly question!  Blossssssssssssom, you can't find not ONE pic of Aria with some clothes on?  Not one?!  And what's wrong with Nancy Kerrigan anyway?


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 9, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with my Nancy!  That's why I'm keeping her!

It was CLEAR I was up too late last night for posting that stupid question!

Heehee!

Okay!  Aria keeps her a$$ out.  No way I could post a pic of her and not get BANNED!


----------



## sky_blu (Apr 9, 2006)

Dang, I never even realized that was Nancy in your avatar. Who's Aria Giovanni?


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 9, 2006)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Who's Aria Giovanni?



Don't ask... she's a slutbag, but she's fine as HELL!

Italian chick... clearly (Giovanni)...

Damn!  I might post a pic anyway!  Who's here to stop me?

The mods/administrators are hardly ever on!

Blossssom can do her WORST!  Heehee!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks to you blosssssom, during my nap earlier today I had a dream about Aria.   And another one about Saddam Hussein but I don't think you were responsible for that one.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 10, 2006)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Thanks to you blosssssom, during my nap earlier today I had a dream about Aria.   And another one about Saddam Hussein but I don't think you were responsible for that one.



Did you ever see the photos of Saddam in just his underpants?

I've had dreams about what he could do to me with that "tool" of his!

Saddam is like "whoa" in the package department 

See, now I'm going to have a dream tonight about Saddam and Aria... TOGETHER!  Thanks, Cincy!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 10, 2006)

I never realized that was Nancy Kerrigan. That's a horrible picture of her.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Apr 10, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Did you ever see the photos of Saddam in just his underpants?
> 
> I've had dreams about what he could do to me with that "tool" of his!
> 
> ...


You are a MESS!!!  I refuse to go google imaging Saddam's package!! I refuse!!!


**Off to locate prison pics of Saddam**


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Did you ever see the photos of Saddam in just his underpants?
> 
> I've had dreams about what he could do to me with that "tool" of his!
> 
> ...




I'm actually speechless. Blossssom, you are a TRIP!


----------



## Allandra (Apr 10, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of changing my avatar, and am thinking of posting a pic of Aria Giovanni.
> 
> Is that permitted?  Thank you.


Blosssom,

You know exactly what the answer is -- N O !



Now, let's get back to our regularly scheduled program, already in progress.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 10, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Blosssom,
> 
> You know exactly what the answer is -- N O !
> 
> ...


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 10, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> I never realized that was Nancy Kerrigan. That's a horrible picture of her.



"You are not a winner.  Please play again."


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 14, 2006)

Blosssom, why the advatar of Nancy? Are you one of her fans?


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 24, 2006)

naturallady said:
			
		

> Blosssom, why the advatar of Nancy? Are you one of her fans?



Yes... MAJOR!  

Now that Jennifer's new movie is winding down, it's time to change avatars again.

I may can find a shot of Aria with some clothes on, but it will be difficult 

This is an interestering forum.  It was really going down on the "We want a natural forum".  Heehee!


----------

